# 14 Reasons Everyone Needs To Move To Denmark Immediately



## Levathian (Apr 28, 2010)

:banana:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ashleyperez/14-reasons-everyone-needs-to-move-to-denmark-immediately


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Made by Freki ?


----------



## Levathian (Apr 28, 2010)

Perhaps, but still interesting


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Biking to work? No thanks


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

If everybody moved immediately to Denmark it would be a hellhole, can you imagine 7bn+ people all in that small area?


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nothing that Denmark has that I can't get here for much cheaper except public transport. Even my studies are free and I get paid $7100 a year because of my grades.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> If everybody moved immediately to Denmark it would be a hellhole, can you imagine 7bn+ people all in that small area?


We would get 100s of ultra talls :happy:


Or we could just give all the new immigrants land on Greenland to live - plenty of unused space there


----------



## Levathian (Apr 28, 2010)

My uni's aren't free (you get an interest free loan from the government ) and the architecture at my uni is crap, Denmark wins  we also have the most expensive public transport in the world


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

siamu maharaj said:


> Biking to work? No thanks


You could also drive ( the state covers your gas or PT expenses )


----------



## Levathian (Apr 28, 2010)

How does Denmark fund all this? high taxes?


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

FREKI said:


> You could also drive ( the state covers your gas or PT expenses )


That's really awesome. I don't mind if the people are pro-PT or pro-car, that's their choice. But a gov. should be impartial. Great to see that they pay you for both and it's you who gets to decide what mode of transport to choose.

I actually thought about moving to Denmark about 5 or 6 years ago. Back then they had some sort of an immigration program where you could come for 12 months and check out the country. But their ideologies are so radically different from mine I would've felt like a pariah.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Levathian said:


> My uni's aren't free (you get an interest free loan from the government ) and the architecture at my uni is crap, Denmark wins  we also have the most expensive public transport in the world


Yeah, I love Danish (probably Scandanavian + Finnish) architecture and furniture (is it part of architecture?). They have actually given a lot of iconic designs. Mostly chairs.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Levathian said:


> How does Denmark fund all this? high taxes?


Denmark has probably the highest taxes in the world.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

My GF's brother moved legally to Copenhagen earlier this year ..... He returned home a month later. Everywhere he applied, there were hundreds of applicants. Dunno if he will give it another try.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Levathian said:


> How does Denmark fund all this? high taxes?


Yes pretty much - with the highest wages in the EU ( and likely world for most sectors ) we can afford to pay various forms of taxes.. but it should also be mentioned that we also tax corportions and they pay a large chunk too..

Since we are so focused on equality we also tax high income more - just as sports cars and mansions are taxed higher than family cars and normal homes ( ect ect )

It's basically all about keepng the money circulating


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

and what about the weather? :troll:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Generally when these kind of articles pop up, you know that you should avoid these destinations like the plague


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ we do primarily cater to wealthy tourists..


A-TOWN BOY said:


> and what about the weather? :troll:


Typically mild - less rain han most other European capitals ( typically light rain at night ), snow is rare, often cloudy with a mild breeze and generally nice, though winters can be grey and boring and actic pressures can force temps in minus doing late winter..

Summer days are bright and it's light nearly all day long, winters are dark and cozy with the sun setting early..


----------



## Levathian (Apr 28, 2010)

Scandinavian countries interest me, because they show that high tax doesn't actually mean a non-competitive economy & results in a high standard of living. Makes me wonder, do 'rich' people actually prefer to stick around and pay the high taxes, or go elsewhere with a lower tax burden but lower social utilities?


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree with all of them but Freki lives there... :shifty:

Now seriously, lovely country and I truly agree with all reasons posted. :cheers2:


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

Can't live in a place without mountains or nice beaches, soz.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Even though Denmark is a lovely place to live, this arguments are plainly irrelevant.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Vaud said:


> *Can't live in a place without mountains* or nice beaches, soz.


I miss mountains too (actually my area has1000m - 2000m hills). I guess when cities are beautiful I don't mind but when they are boring I really miss spotting a mount.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

only good thing is the maternity leave ! they only get about 3 or 4 months here in Abu Dhabi


----------



## erka (Apr 26, 2003)

Only 50% commuting to work by bike? Quite low to our standards


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

And in the country just south of you that number would be amazingly high


----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

1 reason that is enough for me to move to Denmark, is if FREKI would cook those delicious meals, that he posts, to me.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

They do look delicious.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Ighilghili said:


> They do look delicious.


Wow! :laugh:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

FREKI said:


> ^ we do primarily cater to wealthy tourists..
> Typically mild - less rain han most other European capitals ( typically light rain at night ), snow is rare, often cloudy with a mild breeze and generally nice, though winters can be grey and boring and actic pressures can force temps in minus doing late winter..
> 
> Summer days are bright and it's light nearly all day long, winters are dark and cozy with the sun setting early..


Cozy:lol:. I know what you mean though. Even though we have a bit more light in Holland i love those days where it's dark when you leave the house for work and dark again when you leave the office. These is the time when you lock yourself up in your house, drink hot chocolate and play boardgames with your friends.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Denmark is just heaven on Earth :cheers:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Fred_ said:


> Wow! :laugh:


I'm talking about the food (Orionol's post), I have no idea if the guys are delicious, I haven't met someone from there yet.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Visited Denmark for a month. It's a beautiful country, but too structured for me. Additionally, I have most of those things in the list here in Argentina.


----------



## -:UberMann:- (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, you don't get all those niceties like free university if you're not danish, do you?


----------



## LV994-CB (May 4, 2007)

-:UberMann:- said:


> Well, you don't get all those niceties like free university if you're not danish, do you?


True, but consider the living costs for a person who doesn't come from Scandinavian region and ability to find a job with no/poor dutch language skills. This commodity still comes with a price.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Ighilghili said:


> I'm talking about the food (Orionol's post),


I know! :lol: Just kidding... 



Ighilghili said:


> I have no idea if the guys are delicious, I haven't met someone from there yet.


Oh, wait... That's something naughty to say... :devil:

P.S.: They quitted the naughty emoticom.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

15 Reason


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I am actually in Copenhagen right now, and I must say it is a pretty nice city, and the Louisiana Museum is pretty interesting and worth a visit in itself as well. I will see if I can post some pictures here later.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Guajiro1 said:


> Visited Denmark for a month. It's a beautiful country, but too structured for me.


That's true of Europe in general. It's a mature culture; there's a set way of doing almost everything. It's far too structured for me as well.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

What is 'set' in particular? Thinking of here as an example I don't know of many things that are done in the same way by everybody, different people like different things, have different lifestyles etc depending on their preferences. I wonder if you could give a couple of examples of what you mean as it's an intriguing observation.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Levathian said:


> My uni's aren't free (you get an interest free loan from the government ) and the architecture at my uni is crap, Denmark wins  we also have the most expensive public transport in the world


Oh, quit whining. You live in Australia not Mauritania.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Levathian said:


> Scandinavian countries interest me, because they show that high tax doesn't actually mean a non-competitive economy & results in a high standard of living. Makes me wonder, do 'rich' people actually prefer to stick around and pay the high taxes, or go elsewhere with a lower tax burden but lower social utilities?


Most rich people here seemingly prefer to stay. If you're brought up in Denmark you'll be raised with the idea that paying (high) taxes is a duty to you, your country as well as the society you're part of and that it gives you much more than what you pay.

It's quite ingrained in the vast majority of us that it's the "right" thing to do. Of course there are debates on the exact level of tax constantly but barring a few ultra liberals I don't think many people would want the tax cut by any large amount. 

That said, our wellfare model is under pressure at the moment and we might have to seriously rethink a lot of our benefits to ensure that we can continue to have a wellfare system while staying competitive. Sweden and Norway are doing quite a bit better than us economically at the moment so we might look to them for some solutions.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

How diverse is Denmark (or Copenhagen) ethnically?

In Toronto, more than half the population was born outside of Canada, and over 70% are of different ethnicity.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

_BPS_ said:


> How diverse is Denmark ethnically?


According to Wikipedia almost 90% of Danish citizens are of ethnic danish decent.

Here's a chart:










For Copenhagen the numbers are about 70% of Danish decent. In my borough you will often over-hear 4-5 different languages on a random stroll to the bakery on a Saturday morning. Differs depending on the area though.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

One reason why not: COLD!!!!


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Urban Legend said:


> One reason why not: COLD!!!!


Meh, anything over 23 degrees Celsius is a waste


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

_BPS_ said:


> How diverse is Denmark (or Copenhagen) ethnically?


Just from personal experience riding on the public transit system it seemed like somewhere around 25%-50% of the people were either Africans, Arabs, or Southeast Asian. And there was also a small group of Peruvians marching on the Strøget.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

A-TOWN BOY said:


> and what about the weather? :troll:


they have great beaches there with tropical weather. Its a hidden secret. It seems there is a warm current that comes straight from the caribbean to Denmark, as well as some air currents that come from Saara, make a turn around Europe and end in Denmark.

here, a photo of Bildsø Beach


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Going to Copenhagen in June...


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

By the way if any SSC posters do decide to visit Copenhagen, I strongly recommend that you get the Copenhagen Card as it allows you to use the public transit system (inc. S-Tog, Metro, Bus, etc) for free in addition to allowing you access to 75 different attractions for free, among other discounts. You can purchase it at the airport information counter.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Reason #15: FREKI! :duck:
Reason #16: Danish Girls. :runaway:


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

Dubai_Boy said:


> only good thing is the maternity leave ! they only get about 3 or 4 months here in Abu Dhabi


In Bulgaria it's 2 years:cheers:


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

LV994-CB said:


> True, but consider the living costs for a person who doesn't come from Scandinavian region and ability to find a job with no/poor dutch language skills. This commodity still comes with a price.


They speak Dutch in Denmark?


----------



## UncleScrooge (Nov 29, 2009)

No. JavaScript and Klingon.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> only good thing is the maternity leave ! they only get about 3 or 4 months here in Abu Dhabi


Shouldn't be "they" as dads also get leave  It should probably be called parental leave as the parents combined get 52 weeks and can then split them if they want.

And you don't consider free education and good design and architecture good stuff? Dude you're weird


----------



## Capt.Vimes (Jul 15, 2009)

pobre diablo said:


> In Bulgaria it's 2 years:cheers:


You forgot to mention how much money the mothers get from the state during the second year of the maternity leave.


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

Capt.Vimes said:


> You forgot to mention how much money the mothers get from the state during the second year of the maternity leave.


As far as I know the employer has to pay 80% of their salary + benefits.


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

No one mentioned that the language is horrible


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

pobre diablo said:


> No one mentioned that the language is horrible


If it's close to Norwegian then I would like to hear it.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

What is co-housing?


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

I've only been to the airport lol, only international airport I've seen in my life with hardwood floors. Seemed like a nice country when I was flying over it though lol.


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

6. Co-housing was invented in Denmark and many Danes still live in co-housing situations.
*That's soooo not me. *

7. Their universities are 100% FREE to attend and are absolutely beautiful.
*Very important, more countries need to have same system.*

12. Which is probably because they have INSANE benefits. The average maternity leave is 52 weeks and is 100% PAID FOR.
*Very important, more countries need to learn from this.*

13. If you lose your job, the government will continue to pay 90% of your salary for up to 4 YEARS!
*This is not good, I feel people will take advantage of this, a country needs people to be productive but seems to work for Denmark but this system will fail in other countries which will create laziness.*


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

^^

Those laws work with their mentality. It wouldn't work for foreigners who don't share the same values.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

-:UberMann:- said:


> Well, you don't get all those niceties like free university if you're not danish, do you?


You do in Argentina. Seriously, I don't understand how some countries don't have free universities, education is a right, not a commodity...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

-:UberMann:- said:


> Well, you don't get all those niceties like free university if you're not danish, do you?


Not 100% sure but I do believe they are free to all From the Nordic nations as well as the EU.. as well as all who reside here I suppose..

You btw also get paid to study here ( ~$12.000/year ) most of it tax free..



Whiteeclipse said:


> 6. Co-housing was invented in Denmark and many Danes still live in co-housing situations.
> *That's soooo not me. *


Not me either, but it should be noted that first of all "many" is not all that many and this way of living is not the "hippie collective" way of the past - these are typically large housing complexes made from former schools or offices, castles, farms ect ( or an entire street on a suburban road ) or newly build places where people will typically have their own apartment or house, but there will also be common areas with common kitchens etc and typically there will be people to watch kids at the common playground ect etc

It's basically like making a small local society within the society and pooling fund and effort towards a greater good - an idea I most certainly like, especially for families with kids I just perfere my privacy and not having to small talk or be expected to show on say thursdays for common dinner.. ( etc )

It's also very popular among seniors who like having others seniors around to talk with and assist each-other - and with young adults who miss dorm life but have a job and need more space









http://i44.tinypic.com/6fw3np.jpg


Whiteeclipse said:


> 13. If you lose your job, the government will continue to pay 90% of your salary for up to 4 YEARS!
> *This is not good, I feel people will take advantage of this, a country needs people to be productive but seems to work for Denmark but this system will fail in other countries which will create laziness.*


The income insurance is something you pay for through your union and it's a buffer before having to rely on welfare typically allowing people to take some classes or a new education before entering the job market again.. it's not a free pass to lay on the couch more than welfare is..

I remember when doing my year as a conscript ( the insurance was not mandatory ) and I wanted to take some time off afterwards and travel a bit so I didn't sign up for it - but some of my mates signed up, and paid, and was expecting to be able to relax too afterwards, but as the rules go they had to sign up as soon as they were out of work and was both given new jobs in under 2 weeks after getting out ( employment is a human right here thus primarily the responsibility of the State ) so I was very happy about my choice 

Nowadays as an adult with expenses and such it's of course another thing and I'm very happy that if I should lose my job that it will not affect my life much and that I will have time and will get aid to find a new nice job or take an education without having to resort to flip burgers or go on welfare..


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Vaud said:


> Can't live in a place without mountains or nice beaches, soz.


god made sure every place had at least one flaw


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

FREKI said:


> Not 100% sure but I do believe they are free to all From the Nordic nations as well as the EU.. as well as all who reside here I suppose..
> 
> You btw also get paid to study here ( ~$12.000/year ) most of it tax free..


WOW, just amazing.


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

It's interesting, all citizens of Denmark have all the same rights....free education, good benefits and so on.

But in Middle Eastern rich energy countries like Qatar, UAE and Kuwait only ethic natives get free education, free housing, free money if they work and so on.


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*I Would not Want To Move to Denmark.....*

Ok, I visited Copenhagen a few years ago... nice place but I would not want to move there......

Reasons why:

Flat country and overpopulated.... I live in Arizona... you drive a few miles from the city and there is very few people..... you are back in nature... and there are mountains, canyons, valleys, deserts, pine forests with snow (in the higher altitudes), all in all a great variety of scenery......

Also, I like sunny and warm weather... Denmark seems to me cold with a very long winter.....


----------



## Capt.Vimes (Jul 15, 2009)

pobre diablo said:


> As far as I know the employer has to pay 80% of their salary + benefits.


That's the first year. It's 90% and it's paid by the state. For the second year it's less than the minimum wage at the moment.


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

We British love the Danes even if their McDonalds don't cook meat properly.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^you mean the trans-fat acid ban or :dunno:

( why I do know that McD here survives on tourists I do wonder why folks would go here only to eat that processed crap :? )


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

FREKI said:


> ( why I do know that McD here survives on tourists I do wonder why folks would go here only to eat that processed crap :? )


Because it tastes like pure, disgusting, heaven. It's totally worth the couple of days worth of self-loathing you experience afterwards.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

FREKI said:


> ^you mean the trans-fat acid ban or :dunno:


Does McDonalds use trans-fats anywhere in Europe now? I know they phased them out in the UK several years ago, as have most fast food chains I think and also supermarkets with their own brand products.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Vaud said:


> Can't live in a place without mountains or nice beaches, soz.


Well, most of Danes have enough money to visit beautiful mountains and beaches everywhere they wish. So, no wonder why many people from Third World would like to resign from their beaches and mountains in exchange for Danish passport. 
BTW, I didn't know that Switzerland has nice beaches...


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Two reasons more...











:cheers:


----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

Well university is 100% free here in Sweden.
I haven't payed a single kr or öre for my studies (except for books).


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I wouldn't mind if the SSSB apartments looked like those pictured in CPH though. The ones in Sweden are fairly nice, but they're not up to the standards pictured there!


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ I wouldn't mind if the SSSB apartments looked like those pictured in CPH though. The ones in Sweden are fairly nice, but they're not up to the standards pictured there!


It's REALLY not all student accommodation that looks like that  Though there are some really, really cool ones, they're ridiculously hard to get into. 

This is another quite cool one, a stone's throw from Tietgen's Dorm in the article:




























Tough not as cool and award-winning as Tietgen's


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

For student accommodation, they look pretty award-winning to me!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

FREKI said:


> Isn't that very high for the US? :?
> 
> Income tax is 36% in Copenhagen ( after the $10k tax free )..


Not really. I'm a single dude who isn't a homeowner or self-employed or have any children so I have less deductions or tax credits than most people. 

The approximate percentage I came up is from Federal and State income tax, payroll tax, and property tax.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^that's quite surprising... you guys should deffinetly get more out of paying so much!


Road_UK said:


> Denmark is ok, but the amount of bad drivers on the road has baffled me.


It's the law to drive on the right over here 


No seriously "bad drivers" in what way? 

Danes are certainly aggresive drivers that doesn't tollorate much BS or hessitation - but we have very low death and accident statistics, so while impatient I don't think we're "bad" drivers..

We had 160 traffic deaths in 2012 ( including pedestrians and cyclists etc ) the lowest number in decades..


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

No lane discipline and lacking courtesy.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

siamu maharaj said:


> What's Moomins? *And Finnish drivers in F1* are well-known for not being very talkative. Whenever asked why, they always reply because *they're Fi*n*nish*. Even Finns on F1 boards say the same thing - Finnish men don't talk, just drink. That's basically how I formed my opinion of Finns.


Is that a pun? :dunno:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Life in Denmark is great for many people, though I'd rather live with slightly lower salary & economic benefit in Spain with warm weather and more sunshine.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Is that a pun? :dunno:


If there's a pun in there, I can't see it.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Life in Denmark is great for many people, though I'd rather live with slightly lower salary & economic benefit in Spain with warm weather and more sunshine.


Perhaps the most sensible post on SSC in a long time.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Skyprince said:


> Life in Denmark is great for many people, though I'd rather live with slightly lower salary & economic benefit in Spain with warm weather and more sunshine.


Denmark is much more stable than Spain so I'm not sure it's a good idea.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Life in Spain is more relaxed. I'm sure that's what he meant.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Road_UK said:


> Life in Spain is more relaxed. I'm sure that's what he meant.


I would 'relax' in Ibiza then. :nocrook:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Fred_ said:


> I would 'relax' in Ibiza then. :nocrook:


with 6 millions jobless people in spain more than danemark population+ i would not say that living in spain is now relaxing. living in spain is now dramatic.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Köbtke said:


> Perhaps the most sensible post on SSC in a long time.


are you shure ? with nice weather and sunshine.......You will not pay your rent and your food. 

and the sun will not looking for your next job.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

vonbingen said:


> are you shure ? with nice weather and sunshine.......You will not pay your rent and your food.
> 
> and the sun will not looking for your next job.


I think your English teacher should be looking for her next job. 

Anyway, if you got a nice hotel or camping site to run in Andalusia, or have some other means to support yourself, then I'm convinced that you'll be a lot happier than staying in cold rainy Denmark.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^warmer than Milan and less rain than Barcelona.. :|



Road_UK said:


> Life in Spain is more relaxed. I'm sure that's what he meant.


How?


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

vonbingen said:


> are you shure ? with nice weather and sunshine.......You will not pay your rent and your food.
> 
> and the sun will not looking for your next job.


I don't quite know what to make of your post but let me stress that my comment wasn't aimed at the weather part - as I myself prefer colder weather and grey skies (barring downpour) - but more at the "Life in Denmark is great for many people" + the personal statement of "though I'd rather live with slightly lower salary & economic benefit in Spain with warm weather and more sunshine." 

There is simply too little of that kind of talk on SSC, lol. Everything is "OMG THIS IS DEFINITELY THE BEST AND IF YOU DISAGREE YOU'RE AN R-TARD".


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Road_UK said:


> I think your English teacher should be looking for her next job.
> 
> Anyway, if you got a nice hotel or camping site to run in Andalusia, or have some other means to support yourself, then I'm convinced that you'll be a lot happier than staying in cold rainy Denmark.


i am not a big supporter of our west materialist consumption society.
i think The happiest people on earth are the last unknown tribes in amazonia or borneo.
They are the last free people on earth, because in our "modern" nations we all are slaves : Work and work until we burst....work and money.

the paradise is not in spain in danemark in europe the paradise is in the jungle : living like tribes. they do what they want.
that's life. The real freedom to act. in europe we can't do what we want.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

@Köbtke - what's keeping you :?


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

FREKI said:


> @Köbtke - what's keeping you :?


In Denmark or SSC? :lol:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

vonbingen said:


> i am not a big supporter of our west materialist consumption society.
> i think The happiest people on earth are the last unknown tribes in amazonia or borneo.
> They are the last free people on earth, because in our "modern" nations we all are slaves : Work and work until we burst....work and money.
> 
> ...


Well what is stopping you? Give all your stuff away, take the next plane to Cayenne and walk towards the jungle.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Köbtke said:


> In Denmark or SSC? :lol:


what's your opinion about CHRISTIANIA district in Copenhagen ? 
are they full free in this district ? do they work ? do they need money ?


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

vonbingen said:


> i am not a big supporter of our west materialist consumption society.
> i think The happiest people on earth are the last unknown tribes in amazonia or borneo.
> They are the last free people on earth, because in our "modern" nations we all are slaves : Work and work until we burst....work and money.
> 
> ...


That's great. I'll move their straight away, and when I get bitten by a snake right in my Mr Willie, then I'll remember how glad I was to give up my mountains, Internet and car for this privilege.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

vonbingen said:


> what's your opinion about CHRISTIANIA district in Copenhagen ?
> are they full free in this district ? do they work ? do they need money ?


I'm a bit indifferent. I like the original idea of it, but the past many years it has rather been an elitist place where only those in the know can ever get to live. So not really much different from the expensive areas just across the habour they dislike so much.

I don't think it's ever been "free", just free from some of the normal conventions of Danish society but filled with so many other conventions.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Jonesy55 said:


> Well what is stopping you? Give all your stuff away, take the next plane to Cayenne and walk towards the jungle.


i think there's only one problem : i have one disease lol perhaps more than one.
hygiene is My obsessive-compulsive disorder.

I take my shower every day, how I would make this in the jungle ? 
there's no bathtubs and clean water in the jungle..... and power for my internet. 
shower and internet i don't need more.

house no, car no.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

FREKI said:


> ^warmer than Milan and less rain than Barcelona.. :|
> 
> How?


I don't think so. Anyway, I find the Spanish way more relaxed and easygoing then the Danish. It's a nicer country with varied landscapes, lovely beaches and a more live and let live mentality. In fact, I find Denmark totally boring!


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Road_UK said:


> I don't think so. Anyway, I find the Spanish way more relaxed and easygoing then the Danish. It's a nicer country with varied landscapes, lovely beaches and a more live and let live mentality. In fact, I find Denmark totally boring!


i was in norway 15 years ago for a scandinavian trip copenhagen malmoe oslo bergen tromso north kapp narvik kiruna finnland same land helsinki turku aland island stockholm goteborg juttland amazing trip and ... in bergen norway : incredible...we had great sun but everybody in the streets had an umbrella in his hand ?????? insane !!:nuts:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

levathian you forget a 15 reason to go to danemark i post a picture of it : 

a typical danish meal : Danish smørrebrød .










yummy yummy it was delicious 15 years ago..... but expensive.. i like fish....i am very hungry now


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Road_UK said:


> I find Denmark totally boring!


Please explain...


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

They should make a reality show about Denmark and how great it is. Maybe alot of the deadbeats here will try to move there.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

an other reason to move to denmark is ....having a love affair with prince frederik.....but i prefer haakon from norway or felipe from spain.....


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

FREKI said:


> Please explain...


:cripes:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

El Mariachi said:


> They should make a reality show about Denmark and how great it is. Maybe alot of the deadbeats here will try to move there.


We only take skilled workers or refugees from outside the EU..

( just ship them to Canada  )


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

vonbingen said:


> an other reason to move to denmark is ....having a love affair with prince frederik.....


Surely you mean to say HRH Royal Consort of Denmark Henri Marie Jean André de Laborde de Monpezat and not Frederik:



















A proper man with a proper belly and a proper libido. Also kind to animals as the images show.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

FREKI said:


> Please explain...


Boring landscapes, boring city's... 

What's so special about Copenhagen? I don't find it that pretty or special , compared to Stockholm, Paris, Rome... That mermaid statue is way overrated, and that people will have to go into a public park to have sex is downright outrageous. 
Also I find the people a bit snobbish. I may have broken your heart, but this is a international forum, and this is my opinion. I know it, been there many times, and I basically don't like it. 

Give me a thread like this about France or Spain, and I'll get really lyrical... These are the countries I love. Not cold, wet boring Denmark.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Road_UK said:


> Boring landscapes, boring city's...
> 
> What's so special about Copenhagen? I don't find it that pretty or special , compared to Stockholm, Paris, Rome... That mermaid statue is way overrated, and that people will have to go into a public park to have sex is downright outrageous.
> Also I find the people a bit snobbish. I may have broken your heart, but this is a international forum, and this is my opinion. I know it, been there many times, and I basically don't like it.
> ...


I'm sure FREKI will find something wrong with your post so in the meantime here's a picture of Henrik frying something:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Road_UK said:


> Boring landscapes, boring city's...


Where have you been in Denmark to make that claim?



Road_UK said:


> What's so special about Copenhagen? I don't find it that pretty or special , compared to Stockholm, Paris, Rome...


What's special about those places that isn't special about Copenhagen?



Road_UK said:


> That mermaid statue is way overrated,


what do you expect from a statue of the "little Mermaid" :|

Why tourists flock there I do not know ( please tell me you didn't do a tourist group trip here )



Road_UK said:


> and that people will have to go into a public park to have sex is downright outrageous.
> Also I find the people a bit snobbish


So the folks who have "outrageous sex" in parks are snobbish to you :?



Road_UK said:


> I may have broken your heart, but this is a international forum, and this is my opinion. I know it, been there many times, and I basically don't like it.


You are fully entitled to your opinion, I'm simply asking you to specify on your claims..

The world is certainly not short on places I find boring and uninteresting..

It's just that you seem more butthurt than honest and it has the feel of a typical envy turned to anger caused trolling attempt, so that's why I'm asking into where you have been, when you have been there and under what circumstances you were there..


Put in another way, if Copenhagen is rainy and cold and boring to you, why do you live in an even colder, even wetter tiny rural village with nothing to boost - doesn't make much sense to me... I think you just can't handle that some places get more attention than others.. and reacts childishly to it..


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Köbtke said:


> I don't quite know what to make of your post but let me stress that my comment wasn't aimed at the weather part - as I myself prefer colder weather and grey skies (barring downpour) - but more at the "Life in Denmark is great for many people" + the personal statement of "though I'd rather live with slightly lower salary & economic benefit in Spain with warm weather and more sunshine."
> 
> There is simply too little of that kind of talk on SSC, lol. Everything is "OMG THIS IS DEFINITELY THE BEST AND IF YOU DISAGREE YOU'RE AN R-TARD".


Honestly as someone who lives in Houston where in the summer temperatures often exceed 30°C with high humidity, I actually found Copenhagen's weather to be refreshing in comparison. Warm weather is way too overrated in my opinion.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

FREKI said:


> Where have you been in Denmark to make that claim?
> 
> What's special about those places that isn't special about Copenhagen?
> 
> ...


You're right about Mayrhofen. It's boring. A village surrounded by majestic Alps, population 4000, thousands of tourists in both summer and winter, most houses are hotels , b+b's, restaurants, bars, disco's... Large British, German and Dutch expat communities living here, 3 Russian travel agencies, 4 British and three Dutch and even a Danish office in the winter... Skiing in the winter, mountain biking in the summer, and swimming in the surrounding lakes when the temperatures hit 40c. Verona, Venice, Munich, Innsbruck and Zürich a stonethrow away... I don't know what to do with my time. 

I've attacked your country, and it broke your heart, so you have every right to retaliate by looking Mayrhofen up on Wikipedia and attack the village where I live. Feel better? 

I am in Denmark a lot for work, like I am in any country in Europe. I just don't like it, get over it and move on!


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

FREKI said:


> We only take *skilled workers* or refugees from outside the EU..
> 
> ( just ship them to Canada  )


That's the only hypothesis I would move to Denmark. However what happens if I marry a Dannish woman or have a Dannish born kid? Do I get Dannish citizenship?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Pah, now those are Swedish.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Köbtke said:


> More Distortion. Copenhagen, in my opinion, is just the best place on earth during the summer. Also good in winter


no problem, everybody his likings...
but i think south europe has better weather, nicer landscapes, greater monuments, more history, more fauna, more flora, The sea water is hot, more animations, more tourist and cultural demonstrations, more festivals, More atmosphere, more frenzy, etc.

I was 3 weeks on holidays in the North, and compared with the South of Europe there are fewer things to do to see in the North.

Italians are the best dressed people in Europe, benetton, etc., only famous brand marks, in spain too and in the north rotten jeans rotten tee shirts....very simply, the scandinavians are the least well dressed people in europe.

and When I see the austere facades of our buildings and especially your rotten streetcars 30-40-years-old samely as in bucharest. In the South of Europe all the streetcars are brand new with famous design.

Our Roman Catholic Churches are blazing, very rich in ornamentation, your Lutheran temples are so austere.

seriously It is maybe simply the difference between the Catholics and the Protestants.....('my teacher said that.)

The Catholic shows off, wants to show himself, looks after his appearance, is exuberant, to see and to be seen.

the lutherian the protestant is simple, discreet, the outside appearance is not important for him, he does not show off.

its simply the difference between south europe and north europe.

The culture, the life of each is influenced by the basis the foundations of its religion.

its the reason why Luther left the Catholicism considered too much concerned the money(silver) to base(establish) the Protestantism.

history:
The Reformation began as an attempt to reform the Roman Catholic Church, by priests who opposed what they perceived as false doctrines and ecclesiastic malpractice—especially the teaching and the sale of indulgences or the abuses thereof, and simony, the selling and buying of clerical offices—that the reformers saw as evidence of the systemic corruption of the Church's Roman hierarchy, which included the Pope.[4] In Germany, reformation ideals developed in 1520 when Martin Luther expressed doubts over the legitimacy of indulgences and the plenitudo potestatis of the pope. Martin Luther's excommunication on January 3, 1521, from the Catholic Church, was a main cause for the Protestant Reformation.[5][page needed]
Martin Luther's spiritual predecessors included John Wycliffe and Jan Hus, who likewise had attempted to reform the Roman Catholic Church. The Protestant Reformation began on 31 October 1517, in Wittenberg, Saxony, where Martin Luther nailed his Ninety-Five Theses on the Power and Efficacy of Indulgences to the door of the Castle Church, in Wittenberg.[6] The theses debated and criticized the Church and the Pope, but concentrated upon the selling of indulgences and doctrinal policies about purgatory, particular judgment, Catholic devotion to Mary, "The Mother of God", the intercession of and devotion to the saints, most of the sacraments, the mandatory clerical celibacy, including monasticism, and the authority of the Pope. In the event, other religious reformers, such as Ulrich Zwingli, soon followed Martin Luther's example.
The reformers soon disagreed among themselves and divided their movement according to doctrinal differences—first between Luther and Zwingli, later between Luther and John Calvin—consequently resulting in the establishment of different and rival Protestant Churches.[7] Denominations, such as the Lutheran, the Reformed, the Puritans, and the Presbyterian. Elsewhere, the religious reformation causes, processes, and effects were different; Anglicanism arose in England with the English Reformation, and most Protestant denominations derive from the Germanic denominations. The reformers also accelerated the development of the Counter-Reformation by the Catholic Church.
History and origins [edit]

Mainline Protestants generally date their doctrinal separation from the Roman Catholic Church to the 16th century, occasionally called the "Magisterial Reformation" because the ruling magistrates supported them; unlike the "Radical Reformation", which the State did not support. Older Protestant churches, such as the Unitas Fratrum (Unity of the Brethren), Moravian Brethren (Bohemian Brethren) date their origins to Jan Hus in the early 15th century. As it was led by a Bohemian noble majority, and recognized, for a time, by the Basel Compacts, the Hussite Reformation was Europe's first Magisterial Reformation. One hundred years later, in Germany the protests erupted simultaneously, whilst under threat of Islamic Ottoman invasion ¹, which especially distracted the German princes responsible for military defense.

 wikipedia

*do i agree with luther decision ? i think yes*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Denmark has 3% actively practizing christians ( 2012 poll ) and 5% muslims - if we are boring you cannot blame religion..

But there is certainly something about the clothing - in Danish culture you don't flash wealth ( with no poor you cannot out buy others anyways ) instead the primary focus is on having a modern and stylish yet comfortable home..

Clothing is typically sensible brands that while not cheap ( Ecco, HH, North Face ect ) is not dashing either.. it's also quite modern to look relaxed borderlining hipster culture for young people..

For a Dane one doesn't brag, but one does like when people notices the $2000 watch or the $20.000 minimalistic kitchen ect.. ( it's in the small details you will find Danish spending patterns - we rarely settles with less, we are just so comfortable with ourselves that we don't need to show it..


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

If you just look at the city's around the world, the landmarks and what makes them known and attractive culturally, architectural, attractions etc, I don't think Copenhagen gets very far apart from looking at a stupid statue of a mermaid and a blowjob in a public park...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Road_UK said:


> If you just look at the city's around the world, the landmarks and what makes them known and attractive culturally, architectural, attractions etc, I don't think Copenhagen gets very far apart from looking at a stupid statue of a mermaid and a blowjob in a public park...


Look at my Copenhagen thread and tell me what is missing ( other than supertalls of course  )

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569817


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

FREKI said:


> Look at my Copenhagen thread and tell me what is missing ( other than supertalls of course  )
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569817


Copenhagen is well-developed city with many facility of course, though I feel that your photos in that thread tend to be taken in perfect sunshine ( thus look so good ) and don't reflect reality overall . 

To me, there is something really special ( in positive way ) & so captivating about Mediterranean architecture, people, the livelier culture etc.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Hehe, FREKI bragging about how the Danes don't brag.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

FREKI said:


> ^Denmark has 3% actively practizing christians ( 2012 poll ) and 5% muslims - if we are boring you cannot blame religion..
> 
> But there is certainly something about the clothing - in Danish culture you don't flash wealth ( with no poor you cannot out buy others anyways ) instead the primary focus is on having a modern and stylish yet comfortable home..
> 
> ...


 And every rule has an exception. :hilarious


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

:troll:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

FREKI said:


> For a Dane one doesn't brag, but one does like when people notices the $2000 watch or the $20.000 minimalistic kitchen ect.. ( it's in the small details you will find Danish spending patterns - we rarely settles with less, we are just so comfortable with ourselves that we don't need to show it..


No one brags as much about their countries as Scandinavians. At least on the internet. Just take a look at the comment section to any youtube video where something Norwegian is mention for example.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Galro said:


> No one brags as much about their countries as Scandinavians. At least on the internet. Just take a look at the comment section to any youtube video where something Norwegian is mention for example.


Our society is not purchased but the result of hard labour and cooperation - to promote the best damn way of life is a noble cause as so many places could learn so much from us..


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

FREKI said:


> Our society is not purchased but the result of hard labour and cooperation - to promote the best damn way of life is a noble cause as so many places could learn so much from us..


Jesus.fucking.christ.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

FREKI said:


> Our society is not purchased but the result of hard labour and cooperation - to promote the best damn way of life is a noble cause as so many places could learn so much from us..


Messias complex, much?

The funny thing is that Sweden and Denmark is used as frighting examples of just how wrong the society can get here in the country, just like you speak about everywhere else in the same vein. It is not long ago the president of the Norwegian Confederation of Trade Unions said that we should look to our Nordic neighbours to see the failed model which we would support if we didn't vote for the Labour party which they support.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Köbtke said:


> Jesus.fucking.christ.


:rofl:


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

FREKI said:


> Our society is not purchased but the result of hard labour and cooperation - to promote the best damn way of life is a noble cause as so many places could learn so much from us..


Dear Denmark, 

Thank you for your education

Yours sincerely, 

The rest of the world.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Köbtke said:


> Jesus.fucking.christ.


Why do you hate your country so much? hno:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

no scandinavians are world champions in this : 

They are the countries in the world with the *least social disparities* 

and they are the countries *where the equality between women and men is the best the most advanced*.

the Countries in the world where *the disabled persons live the best*.

The brick of milk, the dental bridge, equipments for deficient persons, the care of the elderlies, the smallest difference between salaries : *scandinavians are the world champions in this* : And in these domains USA is a real third world country, In no other country in the world there are so many differences as in the US.

in the States You lived good when you are white and healthy, otherwise kept silent survive.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

vonbingen said:


> no scandinavians are world champions in this :
> 
> They are the countries in the world with the *least social disparities*
> 
> ...


Not quite true. For example if you break it down by religion, Hindus (which basically means Indians) are the richest, even richer than the Jews (who are a close second).


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

vonbingen said:


> no scandinavians are world champions in this :
> 
> They are the countries in the world with the *least social disparities*


I'm not sure how we can brag about "least social disparities" when the Norwegian state is largest stock owner in Europe and invest in pretty much all of the companies that sustains these "social disparities" elsewhere in the first place.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

vonbingen said:


> but i have a question why are scandinavian countries monarchies ?


Because it's the best way to keep a nation truly democratic when no elected politician can misuse police or army or change the constitution..

As I have mentioned earlier it's basically a failsafe against people like Hilter as they can never asume full command of the nation..

In return of power over police and military the royal family doesn't engage in political acts under normal conditions- at most they aprove laws, ministers and changes to the constitution of the public accepts it.. but if we get an extremeist they can quickly if the people wants it can all the MPs and use the military and police to ensure order until new people elected MPs can create a new government..

And that leaves the voters will all the power - politicians and royals alike are at the mercy of the people.. we can sack all if we want to the second they stray from what they are there to do..

It's for this reason constitutional monarchies such as the Scandinavian ones and Netherlands tops the Democracy index, the Global Peace Index, the Freedom index etc etc etc..




vonbingen said:


> do they need royal families ?


We don't nessesarily need them, but when the alternatives are electred representatives or heads of the military with a political agenda such as a president, fuhrer or various generals history have shown and continue to show that constitutional democracies are the best way to prevent politicians misusing the state..



vonbingen said:


> [perhaps is it good for the tourism economy ?


That it certainly is :yes:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Galro said:


> The Jewish hell sounds surprisingly pleasant. I'm sure there could be improvements, but hell?


I rather live in Tunisia or Bosnia than in Norway unforutnately, where threats are common, both from new comers and the old locals......

Its between a rock and a hard place for Norwegian Jews. 

The left hates them....allows the immigrants to attack unwittingly....
The Right wing is racist.......always hated them...

theres only a handful of Norwegian who are heavily christian that care about Jewish life and preservation. 
Mind you, we were also expelled and not allowed in Norway until the 1800s....


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> Is Denmark experiencing a deficiency of the population because not enough births?
> 
> :? How do immigrants from Iraq/Afghanistan and Somalia get to live in Denmark?
> 
> ...


Well we do need more people who are of working age, in order to keep our current level of welfare (since like many Western nations we get more and more old people and fewer young people to support them). In my opinion immigration laws and measures like those in Canada or something like them would be nice... But I don't think that'll happen before shit really hits the fan.

Mostly immigrants from places like the ones you mentioned have fled from some sort of troubles that in the end led them to get permanent stay and citizenship.

Jewish life in Copenhagen is peaceful and actually quite vibrant. I might be a bit blinded by the fact that my partner in my firm is Jewish as is a good number of my friends and acquaintances as well as a good number of our clients  So I see a lot more of it than most people. There's a lot of stuff for young Jews (Gentiles welcome as well) and I think generally the two main Jewish congregations here are very active in setting up activities.

There have been a few cases of Jews being picked on by Arabic/Middle Eastern people, but not on any large scale whatsoever. Some months ago there was some stories on Jewish parents in the borough of Nørrebro (the most ethnic diverse in Copenhagen) felt forced to take their children out of the public school they were in, because Arabic kids picked on them. Which is sad and I hope that's something is done about that ASAP. But all in all it's pretty trouble free


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Should also mention that some of my Jewish comrades do feel annoyed that the general attitude in the Danish media the last at least 5-10 years have been pro Palestinian. Not in the sense that "OMG ISRAEL MUST'N EXIST!" but in the general angling of stories so it's the "poor Palestinians" vs. the "angry, powerful Israeli army". But to my knowledge it hasn't had an effect on day-to-day Jewish life.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kappa21 said:


> I rather live in Tunisia or Bosnia than in Norway unforutnately, where threats are common, both from new comers and the old locals......
> 
> Its between a rock and a hard place for Norwegian Jews.
> 
> The left hates them....allows the immigrants to attack unwittingly....


Yet not a single Jew have been killed in modern times in Norway due to his/her religion as far as I know. Besides, Norway is so big that there still plenty of areas where not a single immigrants live. Or anyone else for that matter. 


Kappa21 said:


> The Right wing is racist.......always hated them...


What is considered to be the Norwegian right wing actually support both Jews and Israel. It's the Muslims and the eastern Europeans they are against. 


Kappa21 said:


> theres only a handful of Norwegian who are heavily christian that care about Jewish life and preservation.


This is not true. Pretty much whole of Southern Norway is rather Christian and Southern Norway is referred to as the bible belt in Norway. It's not without reason we have so many restrictive social legislations. Conservative churches like the Brunstad Christian Church have their headquarter in this region.

There are also 229 652 catholics in Norway in additional to the usual protestantism. Norway is therefore the most catholic country in Northern Europe (as percentage of the population) and, due to immigration, receive many thousands new Christians each year; The Norwegian Catholic church gets 15.000 new members annually. 



Kappa21 said:


> Mind you, we were also expelled and not allowed in Norway until the 1800s....


Jews weren't officially allowed into the kingdom until 1851. With the exception of Portuguese Jews, they were always welcomed. However what we did in the past does not necessarily represent the current situation.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

FREKI said:


> Because it's the best way to keep a nation truly democratic when no elected politician can misuse police or army or change the constitution..
> 
> As I have mentioned earlier it's basically a failsafe against people like Hilter as they can never asume full command of the nation..
> 
> ...


I didn't realize that you were so religious.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

The first day of Distortion was yesterday, and to add to the thing about Danes being boring etc., I found this image:










It's from tonight at midnight and then 7:15 this morning. Big party, streets filled with crap all over Nørrebro, and then 7 hours after it's spotless. It's southern fun coupled with nordic organisation


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Köbtke said:


> The first day of Distortion was yesterday, and to add to the thing about Danes being boring etc., I found this image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. I don't see flipped cars, broken windows and random stuff on fire.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

siamu maharaj said:


> Meh. I don't see flipped cars, broken windows and random stuff on fire.


I.e. not a proper party?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

siamu maharaj said:


> Meh. I don't see flipped cars, broken windows and random stuff on fire.


That party is in Sweden.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Galro said:


> I didn't realize that you were so religious.


I didn't know you were so uneducated that you do not understand the concept of theology..


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Köbtke said:


> I.e. not a proper party?


That's the Southern touch.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Turknology said:


> :troll:


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Copenhagen is back at number one spot as the World's most liveable city, according to the magazine Monocle 

1 Copenhagen (3)
2 Melbourne (6)
3 Helsinki (2)
4 Tokyo (7)
5 Vienna (4)
6 Zürich (1)
7 Stockholm (10)
8 Munich (5)
9 Sydney (8)
10 Auckland (9)
11 Hong Kong (13)
12 Fukuoka (12)
13 Kyoto (11)
14 Paris (14)
15 Singapore (15)
16 Hamburg (16)
17 Honolulu (17)
18 Madrid (20)
19 Vancouver (19)
20 Berlin (18)
21 Barcelona (21)
22 Amsterdam (not ranked)
23 Portland (22)
24 San Francisco (23)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, my city is the only Canadian city made it to the top 20.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ If anyone goes there and sees just how many Asians are running and driving that city..it will be fighting between Accra, Ghana and Khatmandu, Nepal........ I cant pick which one goes first, but one or the other, mainland


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

1 Copenhagen (3) - agreed
2 Melbourne (6) - ok!
3 Helsinki (2) - agreed! 
4 Tokyo (7) - Expensive! 
5 Vienna (4) - Depressing! 
6 Zürich (1) - As mentioned above
7 Stockholm (10) - Skinheads!!! 
8 Munich (5) - Formely Skinheads! 
9 Sydney (8) - Ok! 
10 Auckland (9) - Ok! 
11 Hong Kong (13) - Too much dense and polluted! 
12 Fukuoka (12) - neverheard. 
13 Kyoto (11) - wasn't this an accord or something! 
14 Paris (14) - too many n. African gangs! 
15 Singapore (15) - Too expensive! and Ruthless dictatorship! 
16 Hamburg (16) - Too much collasteral! 
17 Honolulu (17) - Dog the bounty hunter. 
18 Madrid (20) - No beach! 
19 Vancouver (19) - Too many Asians! 
20 Berlin (18) - Too much graffiti! 
21 Barcelona (21) - Too many Cups for one team!
22 Amsterdam (not ranked) - Too much pot! 
23 Portland (22) - Too many freaks and hippies and who make bad beer
24 San Francisco (23) - Too many gays!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Skinheads? Where? You've never been here, have you?

Also, Tokyo is cheaper than most Nordic cities from my experience. It's also cheaper than Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kappa21 said:


> 1 Copenhagen (3) - agreed
> 2 Melbourne (6) - ok!
> 3 Helsinki (2) - agreed!
> 4 Tokyo (7) - Expensive!
> ...


You prefer coastal cities?
Isn't that where our 'cougar-mod' *Yellow Fever *live ?

#23 and #24 : :rofl:


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Article on it from The Telegraph http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-for-quality-of-life-by-Monocle-magazine.html

Copenhagen also get Best Design City:

Special awards
Best global city : Paris
Best business city: Madrid
Best cultural city: Berlin
Best design city: Copenhagen
Best retail city: Fukuoka


----------

